# What do you show for Boston residency?



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

After I move to boston what do I need to show them? They say you have to be a resident by the time of employment.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

phone bill, utility bill, excise tax, first born child.....lol. Theres a few others as well maybe someone else will add some.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

redsox03 said:


> After I move to boston what do I need to show them? They say you have to be a resident by the time of employment.


If you haven't moved to Boston yet, you may be out of luck claiming residency for the upcoming test. In order to claim preference, you have to reside within the city for AT LEAST 1 YEAR before the exam. Which means you had to have moved into Boston around April/May 2006.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> phone bill, utility bill, excise tax, first born child.....lol. Theres a few others as well maybe someone else will add some.


do I show 1 of those or all of those?


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

soxrock75 said:



> If you haven't moved to Boston yet, you may be out of luck claiming residency for the upcoming test. In order to claim preference, you have to reside within the city for AT LEAST 1 YEAR before the exam. Which means you had to have moved into Boston around April/May 2006.


Im not talkin about residency for the test. Im recidency for employment on BPD. They say you have to be a resident at the time of employment.


----------



## Clancy Wiggum (Nov 19, 2005)

In order to claim a residency pref. for the civil service exam, you must reside
in the city/town for one year prior to the exam date. For a lateral, you have
to move to Boston if you do not live there, by the date of appointment.
If I remember correctly,I submitted a gas bill and my apt lease agreement to show residency.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

redsox03 said:


> do I show 1 of those or all of those?


just bring a picture of your front porch.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

One. Anything that has your Boston Address on it. Also, if you want a no BS answer to your question try calling BPD directly.....LOL. Good luck.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

redsox03 said:


> Im not talkin about residency for the test. Im recidency for employment on BPD. They say you have to be a resident at the time of employment.


Are you trying to get a civilian job with BPD? If so, you have to be a resident upon being offered the job. This is true for most of the city's employees.

If that is the case, any type of utility bill will do, as would an apartment lease, something showing you registered to vote in Boston or insurance paperwork for your car showing you switched it over to Boston etc.


----------

